# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  tab yaad tumhari aati hai

## pinkyraja

jab yunhe kabhi baithey baithey
kuch yaad achanak a jaye
tab yaad tumhari ati hai

her baat say dil bayzaar sa ho
her cheez say dil ghabra jaye
tab yaad tumhari ati hai

karna bhi mujhey kuch aur he ho
kuch aur he mujhsay ho jaye
tab yaad tumhari ati hai

kuch aur he sochoon main dil mein
kuch aur he hontoon per ajaye
tab yaad tumhari ati hai
kuch phool achanak khil jaein
kuch betey lamhey yaad aein
tab yaad tumhari ati hai

----------


## Qambar

Achha 

itni yaad aati hai

Mujhay to pata hi nahin tha

Nice sharing pinky

----------


## pinkyraja

> Achha 
> 
> itni yaad aati hai
> 
> Mujhay to pata hi nahin tha
> 
> Nice sharing pinky


itz just poetry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Tu main kia keh raha hoon....lolz
Poetry is always poetry..lol

----------


## Scorpion King

nice

----------


## pinkyraja

> Tu main kia keh raha hoon....lolz
> Poetry is always poetry..lol


yeah i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nice :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx miss sweet

----------


## manni9

wah...

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx manni

----------


## Ash

nice  :Smile:

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx ash sis

----------


## raiazlan

*Tab Yaad Tumhari Aati Hey*

TAB YAAD TUMHARI AATI HEY
                  Jab Yunhi Kabhi Baithay Baithay,
Kuch Yaad Achanak Aah jae

   Her Baat Say Dil Bayzar Sa Ho,
Her Cheez Say Dil Ghabra Jaey

Karna Bhi Mujhe Kuch Aur He Ho,
Kuch Aur He Mujh Say Ho Jaye

Kuch Aur He Sochoon Main Dil Men,
Kuch Aur He Hontoon Par aaey

                        Aisay He Kisee Aik Lamhay Mien
, Chupke Say Kabhi Khamoshi Mien

Kuch Phool Achanak Khil Jahen
, Kuch Beetay Lamhe Yaad aain

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 sharing raiazlan...as this poem waz preposted..thats why i hve merged it...theek hai... :Big Grin: 
keep sharing

----------


## raiazlan

very nice keep it up

----------


## Muzna

zabardast  :Smile:

----------

